# Leben Magazine



## BobVigneault (Feb 22, 2008)

Has anyone heard of this magazine: "Leben: A Journal of Refomation Life"? A quick glance looks impressive and they are offering a six month free subscription.


Archives are also offered in pdf format.

BTW, the magazine is a quarterly.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2008)

Bob -- Check out these threads.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/leben-journal-reformed-life-28820/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/leben-17802/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/leben-journal-reformed-life-7344/


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks Andrew! I have no doubt that you are the most efficient researcher I've ever had the pleasure of witnessing, but how you make it look like others have already posted on a topic is a total mystery to me.

Next time I make such a great 'discovery' I'll use my moderator powers to go back and delete any previous threads about it. 

What a buzzkill. 

(Just kidding - I love you buddy! Thanks. After all, you're the one who always gives me that one 'mercy' response ("That's really interesting Bob") to my posts that get ignored and dry up on the vine.)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2008)

That's really interesting, Bob.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 22, 2008)

Andrew, I would crawl through broken glass wearing nothing but an ephod just to give you a hug my brother. Thanks! (and I promised myself I wouldn't cry. {sniff}).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2008)

Um, let's take a raincheck on that hug until you get showered and changed into something else, brother. Love ya!


----------



## caddy (Feb 22, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Has anyone heard of this magazine: "Leben: A Journal of Refomation Life"? A quick glance looks impressive and they are offering a six month free subscription.
> 
> 
> Archives are also offered in pdf format.
> ...


 
Yes, great little magazine Bob. I have been getting it for some months now...


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, I had'nt seen it, yet, so thanks, Bobarino!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 22, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Andrew, I would crawl through broken glass wearing nothing but an ephod just to give you a hug my brother. Thanks! (and I promised myself I wouldn't cry. {sniff}).



Now would you _really _crawl through broken glass wearing nothing but an ephod just to give Andrew a hug? It is hard to consider that you would. 

Now I have no doubt you would crawl around in nothing but an ephod - it is just the broken glass thing that makes me skeptical.


----------



## caddy (Feb 22, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew, I would crawl through broken glass wearing nothing but an ephod just to give you a hug my brother. Thanks! (and I promised myself I wouldn't cry. {sniff}).
> ...


 
Reminds me that I myself need a new Ephod. My current one is getting a little tattered.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's a lovely Chiffon Ephod that you can get for $26.95 Steven. Don't get the purple, that's mine. Get the orange one. Maybe will can do some of that interpretive riverdance stuff together.


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 22, 2008)

Go with Paypal to sign up.. I did... So I did not have to give my credit card #...

My paypal is empty and will only be full when the time is right to renew if I care to renew......




joshua said:


> I just hate it that they require me putting my credit card # in. If it's free for 6 mos, why can't they ask for it _after_ 6 mos?


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 22, 2008)

Problem is, I signed up back in January and have not received anything yet.....

I can't wait for my first Leben....... I pray it gets here soon....


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 22, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Here's a lovely Chiffon Ephod that you can get for $26.95 Steven. Don't get the purple, that's mine. Get the orange one. Maybe will can do some of that interpretive riverdance stuff together.



Don't you mean "Happy Hands?"


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 22, 2008)

"Some say love it is a river
that drowns the tender reed...."  


That's beautiful Chris!


----------



## caddy (Feb 22, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Here's a lovely Chiffon Ephod that you can get for $26.95 Steven. Don't get the purple, that's mine. Get the orange one. Maybe will can do some of that interpretive riverdance stuff together.


 
Perfect! Orange is my favorite color. We'll need a good hat/head dress to go with our Ephods. What would you suggest?


----------

